# Fyra V250 NS Highspeed train



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

with maximum speed of 160Mph Breda to Amsterdam route takes ~43 minutes (that's with 2 stops). 
why would i care you ask? well, I'm taking the 7:30AM to Amsterdam this coming Monday 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fyra


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Have a great trip. That's what this country needs instead of wasting thousands of gallons of jet fuel to get around we should be riding high speed trains and instead of paying a trucker to carry 1 load at a time. We should also be sending our freight via train. 2 men on a train can carry the load of a hundred truckers with less use of fuel, less worker's comp, less in salaries ....... rant over sorry.
-Art


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

well, the plane is actually cheaper. but this will be a dedicated "railroading europe" trip. we caught a really nice incentive from dutch ministry of tourism (or so we think) that made most of trains that we will be taking reasonably priced. (i hope to make dedicated photo diary of the trip as i did last year)


as for "2 men on a train can carry the load of a hundred truckers " you are not entirely correct either. you left out the dispatchers, MOW guys, replacement crews. hek , even those contractors who drive the crews to and from their train are also involved. i don't see need to be so upset - US rail is quite developed. just not its passenger service


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, there are still far too many truckers on the road hauling coast to coast, that can't be as efficient as shipping it by rail.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

tankist said:


> with maximum speed of 160Mph Breda to Amsterdam route takes ~43 minutes (that's with 2 stops).
> why would i care you ask? well, I'm taking the 7:30AM to Amsterdam this coming Monday


Spy photo of Anton riding his beloved bullet train ...










 

TJ


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, there are still far too many truckers on the road hauling coast to coast, that can't be as efficient as shipping it by rail.


Tankist,
All the truckers also need dispatchers, mechanics etc...as gunrunner stated, it seems that shipping coast to coast by rail has got to be more efficient than individual truckers. This world will be out of cheap oil within 20 years at the rate we are going.
-Art


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i'm quite sure that business owner who needs freight moved from point A to point B does research and chooses the most cost efficient method depending on time constrains. if truck is more viable, truck it is. i still see LOTS of freight moved by rail around here


----------

